# Moving to Egypt



## Aismail (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi there, My name is Aymen. I am Dutch with Egyptian roots, but I just landed in Cairo for business, and I want to meet new friends.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Cairo is one big city - obvious questions are
Where are you staying
How long for
Etc

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## Aismail (Apr 17, 2012)

I am staying in Heliopolis


----------



## Aismail (Apr 17, 2012)

And I am staying for a year at least


----------

